# JC's Hamm Trip



## Squirrel

Just a BIG thankyou to everyone who attended this time and made it such an enjoyable experience, nice to meet Nik, Steve and Dave and hope to see you again in the near future, below is the mugshot as promised.

Jim.


----------



## Squirrel




----------



## DASSIE

thanks to you mate !!! now where is the real pic where we give the salute to the camera ??


----------



## Sid vicious

good I look slim and good looking !!!
how the camera lies


----------



## Squirrel

DASSIE said:


> thanks to you mate !!! now where is the real pic where we give the salute to the camera ??


You asked for it mate, The JC Salute!


----------



## DASSIE

haha ....was an amazing trip . Jimbo ----top guy !!:notworthy: so same again in sept then?? i might have my mrs tag along for the ride , then she can pick out her own beardie !!!!!! told ya i wouldn't buckle to wife preasure : victory:


----------



## billybilboa

Cheers Jim, great trip! Even though I didn't get anything it was still good for the laugh! And I've just checked the Donc show dates and they don't clash with Hamm so I shall hopefully be going to both this year. Show me where I sign up!

Cheers, Billy


----------



## Squirrel

Glad you enjoyed it guys, seats booked and ready to rock! can't believe there are only ten seats left in the 55 seater already!


----------



## bakeri666

how can you be surprised... i just hope they realise we may not have the same drivers... lets face it they helped make the trip


----------



## Mason

hahaha looks like a good time was had.

We'll have to pop over and see you at some point soon Jim, been a while


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

thanks yet again for a fantastic time, the drivers where comical apart from making me greyer ingnoring the sat nav:gasp:

well done you did a great job, and the show was brilliant as per usual.


----------



## bakeri666

*September 09*

Hey JC,
you going to Hamm again in September??


----------



## Squirrel

bakeri666 said:


> Hey JC,
> you going to Hamm again in September??


Yes mate, coaches are sorted, seats still left, anyone interested PM/phone/email - you know the score :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel

Another 3 seats just gone, all good.


----------



## Squirrel

And another 3 :2thumb:


----------



## billybilboa

You got 2 coach loads yet?


----------



## xxstaggyxx

how much is it and would i need a hotel to book as i would love to go


----------



## Squirrel

billybilboa said:


> You got 2 coach loads yet?


Not yet, I was just going to run one coach again, but a load of the guys who couldn't make it want to go this time.




> how much is it and would i need a hotel to book as i would love to go


It's £90 per person, we don't actually stay in a hotel, we sleep on the way there and on the way back lol, pm me if you want more info:2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel

Are you going this time Billy? I know I have asked you about a million times


----------



## billybilboa

Lol, yes. I'm already on the list godammit :bash: :whistling2: LOL


----------



## xxstaggyxx

Squirrel said:


> Not yet, I was just going to run one coach again, but a load of the guys who couldn't make it want to go this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's £90 per person, we don't actually stay in a hotel, we sleep on the way there and on the way back lol, pm me if you want more info:2thumb:


OIf i have anymoney left after pay day ill book a place


----------



## DASSIE

when is the show in sept ?? I would love to go again mate !!


----------



## skippy225

mmm me thinks me is joining this fantabulous trip with the fantastic people
regards
nick


----------



## Squirrel

12th of September Dassie, leaving on the 11th from the usual place, you planning on stocking up on bearded dragons? :lol2:


----------



## Squirrel

skippy225 said:


> mmm me thinks me is joining this fantabulous trip with the fantastic people
> regards
> nick


Kissass! :lol2:


----------



## Sirvincent

I'm really sorry I can't make it again Jim


----------



## Squirrel

Sirvincent said:


> I'm really sorry I can't make it again Jim


Not a problem little brother, you got to think about where you need to be, i'll collect your Green Burm......

Might even let you have it :lol2:


----------



## reptilefever

can some one give me a rough price on how much it costs to get the coach with you guys to hamm please i really want a suri bcc and there like rocking horse poo over here cheers peeps :2thumb:


----------



## billybilboa

reptilefever said:


> can some one give me a rough price on how much it costs to get the coach with you guys to hamm please i really want a suri bcc and there like rocking horse poo over here cheers peeps :2thumb:


 
It's £90 to go, that covers you for the coach, the ferry trip, entry to the show, drinks etc on the coach, a poly box & 2 heat packs. (I think that's all correct isn't it Jim?)


Regards, Billy


----------



## reptilefever

billybilboa said:


> It's £90 to go, that covers you for the coach, the ferry trip, entry to the show, drinks etc on the coach, a poly box & 2 heat packs. (I think that's all correct isn't it Jim?)
> 
> 
> Regards, Billy


 
bargain :2thumb: whens the next show and are there places still left to book


----------



## billybilboa

reptilefever said:


> bargain :2thumb: whens the next show and are there places still left to book


Shows on the 12th Sept, we set off on the 11th, and yup, as far as I'm aware Jim still has places. Drop him a PM and I'm sure he'll fill you in!

Billy


----------



## Squirrel

Got about 8 seats left if anyone is interested in coming with us, looks like its going to be fun.


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

got seats booked cant wait excellent trip and company both times ive been with JC:2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel

Got a couple of drop outs this weekend so some space freed up if anyone else interested, if I haven't got back to you hit me with another PM as I have a horrible feeling I deleted more than I replied to. :blush:


----------



## lefty

if anyone wants a translator at the show my son "lil lefty" is going to be there. hes german and speaks perfect english [or he wouldnt understand me would he lmao!]. he will be at the show all day. the lucky sod lives 10 mins away in munster:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lefty

my lad is now on here as "crocodilehunter". anyone wanting a hand with translating at the hamm show give he a pm and arrange a meeting point with him:2thumb:


----------



## salamandra

Im getting the coach on the 11th from ashford :lol2: 

hope its good because ive never been before!!!!!

*LOOKING FORWARD TO IT*


----------



## Squirrel

Had a couple of drop outs so there is a bit of space for those of you who have decided to attend,


----------



## James King

Thinking about buying a ticket tommorow lol just depends if i can get to ashford or not since its the closest pick up to me. hmm!

James


----------



## Squirrel

Pity we aren't doing any pickups other than Lincoln, but I hope you have a good time.


----------



## James King

So theres not any seats from ashford left? but thanks for letting me know :2thumb:
Do you do the coach for houten snake day also just curious?
If not could you give me suggestions whats the best way to get there

cheers
james


----------



## tarantulabarn

Thehornycorny said:


> So theres not any seats from ashford left? but thanks for letting me know :2thumb:
> Do you do the coach for houten snake day also just curious?
> If not could you give me suggestions whats the best way to get there
> 
> cheers
> james


 
Its a bit confusing, but there are two trips, JC's which is from lincon, and Coachtotheshow which has a number of pickups. 

There are just a handful of seats left on Coachtotheshow from Ashford, all bookable direct on the website.


----------



## Squirrel

Cheers Tarantulabarn, beat me to that :lol2:

I only run from Lincoln cos it's really just a bus for customers from my shop and friends but there tends to be a few seats left, if you are near Lincoln by all means gimme a shout, but Coach to the Show do pickups in many areas if you aren't - check them out!


----------



## lefty

squirrels coach is an old bus he imported from afghanistan. he sets off a week before most so that the camels pulling it get a decent nights kip each night. it came with a driver called mamood who spits at you if you ask for a toilet stop so take a big bottle!! all aboard squirrels sharrabang bus!!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Squirrel

lefty said:


> squirrels coach is an old bus he imported from afghanistan. he sets off a week before most so that the camels pulling it get a decent nights kip each night. it came with a driver called mamood who spits at you if you ask for a toilet stop so take a big bottle!! all aboard squirrels sharrabang bus!!!!:lol2::lol2:


I can sense a little jealousy Lefty old boy, you know you are welcome to attend.


----------



## lefty

Squirrel said:


> I can sense a little jealousy Lefty old boy, you know you are welcome to attend.


 
you know i am!!! wish i could go back to germany but it aint ever gonna happen. have a good trip mate and dont get my lad too drunk:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Squirrel

Another 3 seats gone today :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel

Another two seats gone, 

Jim.


----------



## Squirrel

Bump :2thumb:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

come on you know you want to come to Hamm its well worth the trip:notworthy:


----------



## amiz

yeah yeah yeah I'm on my way I can't wait!:2thumb:


----------



## skippy225

looks like its going to be a great trip jim!
nick :notworthy:


----------



## Squirrel

Getting there, can't wait to pick up my new little one


----------



## Squirrel

Just had a group of people drop out due to personal reasons, they have asked me to offer their seats for them, they are offering their seats for £50 each!!!!!!! then all you will need is your admission ( ten euros ) pm me or phone the shop after 3pm if you are interested,

Jimmy


----------



## Squirrel

Bumpity - Bump :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel

4 of the group seats went last night, anyone for any more?


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

free bump for u:lol2:


----------



## skippy225

roll on friday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowyj99

Im Looking forward to it!:2thumb:


----------



## DASSIE

see you all again on friday !!!!:2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics

You goin on ferry ? Just thinking if we will see anyone on the ferry lol.


----------



## Squirrel

DASSIE said:


> see you all again on friday !!!!:2thumb:


you certainly will matey



KJ Exotics said:


> You goin on ferry ? Just thinking if we will see anyone on the ferry lol.


Yeah we are, come say hi :2thumb:


----------



## amiz

Omg it's nearly near I'm so excited only one more sleep to go. Is everyone ready.


----------



## KJ Exotics

Squirrel said:


> Yeah we are, come say hi :2thumb:


We are on the seafrance one from dover to Calais
departing Friday 11/09/2009 at 20:55. 

You on that one ?? I will be in the bar lol
If you spot me come say hi here a pic, not often i show my ugly mug on here.


----------



## amiz

Yeah we are now on the ferry back from hamm and I think everyone has had a good time. A big thanks to jim.


----------



## KJ Exotics

I have just got in, goin to bed, long weekend no sleep etc.


----------



## Squirrel

Well here they are, the Crew of September 09'










And obviously the 'OFFICIAL' Photograph










Any of you who attended drop me a PM and i'll send you a copy,

Jimmy


----------



## DASSIE

great trip mate ...thanks again for all your help . now where did i put my passport ???


----------



## Graz

woopwoop!


----------



## Squirrel

Glad I could help Dassie, great to see you as always, I'll look into december and i'll let you know when i'm next doing standup, I have just managed 2 hours kip and feel worse for it, :lol2:


----------



## Sid vicious

good trip just regreting all the thing i should have got !!!


----------



## Squirrel

Sid vicious said:


> good trip just regreting all the thing i should have got !!!


You were well behaved - I was shocked! :lol2:


----------



## DASSIE

i thought i would add a few snaps from the show taken by Helen , i never took any pics cos i was far too busy drinking them big german beers (not girlie vodka LOL) to take any . there isnt anything quite like 12000 germans trying frantically to fit through a door at the same time ......yeah baby !!
enterence crowds


----------



## DASSIE




----------



## snowyj99

good pics there Dassie!:2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics

I seen this snake as well 









I was i dont know, i will say fixed to it, there was a pair for sale, one above the other.


----------



## DASSIE

the one above was a chondropon i think but yeah , very pretty indeed .


----------



## skippy225

thanks for a great time jim ! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

thanks Jim yet again another successful trip, love the pics Dassie, looked like Helen enjoyed her first trip, just make sure your passsport is packed next time lolx: victory:


----------



## Squirrel

I can't believe I didn't see those scaleless corns! I was chuffed to bits that everyone enjoyed themselves, even with turnarounds for passports ( Dassie ) and leaving all their money behind ( stevespeed ) made some new friends and met some old ones, I've already had emails asin when we are next going, so the big question is.......

WHO WANTS TO GO IN DECEMBER? :2thumb:

No promises yet, but a few have asked so I said i'd think about it.

March is a definate though :no1:


----------



## Jinja

Me.....


----------



## Graz

YouTube - Hamm Reptile Show September 09


JC Hamm trip


----------



## DASSIE

quality vid mate ....well done !!


----------



## Graz

ta


----------



## Squirrel

Just think, if you had tried to film everything you wanted, the video would have been longer than the show :lol2:


----------



## lisafay

those scaleless corns rocked - i wanted to touch one but was afraid to ask - i prob would a got a smack!!!
Just feels so wrong to pay 2,500 quid for a corn tho....


----------



## Robbie

Squirrel said:


> I can't believe I didn't see those scaleless corns! I was chuffed to bits that everyone enjoyed themselves, even with turnarounds for passports ( Dassie ) and leaving all their money behind ( stevespeed ) made some new friends and met some old ones, I've already had emails asin when we are next going, so the big question is.......
> 
> WHO WANTS TO GO IN DECEMBER? :2thumb:
> 
> No promises yet, but a few have asked so I said i'd think about it.
> 
> March is a definate though :no1:


One please


----------



## bakeri666

i'm refusing to comment on December... because no matter how much i say no, we both know if the coach is there i'll take it!

Although i must say i am very proud of my photo avoiding talent for the final photo...


----------

